# baby arches back during sleep



## richard7467 (Sep 28, 2008)

why has my baby girl(2 months corrected) started to arch her back when she sleeps she sleeps soundly but she realy arches her back to the point were she almost stiff as a board what could be causing this?

any suggestions would be much appriciated


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

babies do many things in their sleep, as you do too. She is probably just getting comfy

Take care x


----------

